# Авиация > Литература >  Исторический очерк. Достоверность и почтительность.

## NASa

Требование объективности  и уважительного отношения к героям как важная задача, стоящая перед создателями исторических очерков, не вызывает возражений формально. Однако, как выяснилось, не все пишущие умеют воплощать это требование  на практике. 
Я решила привести здесь часть моего недавнего письма к военному историку, предполагая, что пожелания могут быть полезны и другим исследователям.

Исследователи истории обязаны стремиться к созданию научно, документально обоснованных исторических очерков. Если прежде допускались рассказы об истории как бы от свидетеля событий, то в настоящее время, когда архивы открываются, растёт уровень открытости общества и самосознания граждан, читатель вправе ожидать скрупулёзного литературного списка, подробного цитирования, указания шифра и места нахождения папок архивов или протоколов устных сообщений типа записных книжек и дневников и т.д. Из разговора с зав. отделом Центра краеведения в Задонске (почему упоминается Задонск, ясно из темы Степанищев Михаил Тихонович ) мне известно, что недавно  сотрудники повышали квалификацию на курсах, где подробно изучали современные требования к ведению материалов краеведения. Вменяется очень строгое обозначение любых источников информации, это логично с точки зрения объективного взгляда на историю. Понятно, что любая ссылка на исторический факт должна подразумевать возможность проверки заинтересованным читателем очерка.

Следующий важный момент – мотивированность обращения к историческому материалу. Чтобы быть понятым и защищённым, историк должен иметь и не скрывать от читателей организацию - гаранта целесообразности конкретного исследования в рамках научного или публицистического задание. При обращении к биографиям исторических лиц, очевидно, следует постараться найти контакт с родными как наиболее чутко воспринимающими вопрос защиты достоинства их предков. Мы видим, что соблюдение закона РФ о СМИ (ст.49, п.5) предполагает наличие у журналиста разрешения на публикацию биографии в части личной жизни от самого героя очерка или доверенного лица. Статус доверенных лиц приобретают, как можно судить, те люди, кому ушедший герой прежде всех предложил бы его, то есть руководители по месту службы или родные. Так, в случае военных биографий естественно заручаться одобрением службы Министерства обороны и потомков  героя очерка.

----------


## simsim

Все высказанные выше пожелания очень правильны, за исключением двух (а может, и более) моментов.
*Первый момент.* Ну откуда родственники могут в деталях знать подробности боевого пути своего мужа (отца, дедушки)? Только по рассказам его или других родных? А объективны ли эти рассказы? И получится: автор на основе ДОКУМЕНТОВ напишет, что такой-то лётчик в 1942 году служил (например) в 779 БАП, а внук этого лётчика будет доказывать, что нет – в 778 БАП и ссылаться на то, что ему так мама рассказывала… Ну и как тут быть?
Уже более 20 лет общаясь с ветеранами и собирая биографические материалы, лично я убедился, что максимум 10% родственников действительно что-то знают о боевом пути своих родных (и то, не по памяти, а по сохранившимся у них документам), а остальные 90% только «слышали звон»… Ну и какой смысл автору, перелопатившему гору ДОКУМЕНТОВ, спрашивать что-то у родственников, когда в 90 случаях из 100 он не получит ничего, кроме недостоверных данных? Только потратит время на поиски этих родственников…
_Интересно, кто лучше знает биографию А.В.Суворова: его биограф или праправнук?_ :Smile: 
*И второй момент.* А как быть, если тот или иной исторический персонаж действительно совершил в своей жизни неблаговидный поступок?
Участник боёв в Испании, командир истребительной авиадивизии в годы войны, генерал-майор авиации Валентин Петрович Ухов был осуждён в 1952 году на 10 лет за антисоветские высказывания. Факт этих высказываний был установлен на основе показаний Героя Советского Союза В.Ф.Скобарихина и его жены. Причём они не были арестованы, не были подвергнуты издевательства и выбиванию показаний. Подробности этого дела досконально освещены на страницах 208-218 книги Н.Г.Смирнова «Вплоть до высшей меры» (М., 1997).
Книга В.Е.Звягинцева «Трибунал для «сталинских соколов»» вообще целиком состоит из описаний ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЙ Героев Советского Союза, за которые они были осуждены.
Общеизвестно и неоднократно описано в книгах, что генерал-полковник инженерных войск, Герой Советского Союза И.П.Галицкий в 1957 году был снижен в воинском звании до генерал-лейтенанта и уволен из армии за то, что в 1937 году писал доносы на своих сослуживцев.
А теперь вопрос: если показать эти книги родственникам В.Ф.Скобарихина, И.П.Галицкого и других осуждённых Героев Советского Союза, как они отнесутся к опубликованию этих данных? Причём прошу обратить внимание: не выдуманных, а ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНЫХ данных! Логично предположить, что они будут категорически против публикации этой ПРАВДЫ… Ну и как быть? Спрятать правду? А как же свобода слова и историческая правда? Или лучше ПОЛУправда?
_Или про Л.П.Берию и И.В.Сталина негатив писать можно, а вот про В.Ф.Скобарихина и И.П.Галицкого нельзя? Так выходит? Двойной стандарт?_ :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну и как быть? Спрятать правду? А как же свобода слова и историческая правда? Или лучше ПОЛУправда?
> [I]Или про Л.П.Берию и И.В.Сталина негатив писать можно, а вот про В.Ф.Скобарихина и И.П.Галицкого нельзя? Так выходит? Двойной стандарт?


 Уважаемый Simsim
Полностью поддерживаю Вашу точку зрения.Однако стоит добавить -в известный  период  60-х,а затем в конце 80-х столько негатива было
выброщено в СМИ против руководителей сталинского периода,что сейчас восстановить историческую правду очень тяжело.И дело не только в двойном стандарте,а в самой политической системе в угоду которой и сочинялись сказки-мифы про злодеев-кровопийц...

----------


## ALI

[QUOTE=simsim;52472] 
_Интересно, кто лучше знает биографию А.В.Суворова: его биограф или праправнук?_[QUOTE=simsim;52472] 
Уважаемый simsim ,согласен с Вами!О почтительности пусть заботятся благодарные потомки,родные и близкие,а также люди,относящиеся к описываемым персонажам с уважением.Очень хорошо ситуацию с информированием родных и близких описал на форуме  : http://forums.airbase.ru/2010/01/t68...lov-.6071.html 
AndreyKS
А секретность была просто ужасная. Что-то услышать в разговорах было невозможно. Мы пацаны знали только что наш судостроительный строит ПАРАХОДЫ. И это в доме где все мужчины трудились на заводе и монтировали сложнейшие электрические и электронные схемы вооружения на всех заказах и по всей стране.
Я только в 89-м познакомился с продукцией завода попав на ознакомительную практику в сборочно сварочный цех где собирались обечайки Варшавянок и ЩБ. Вот тогда я физически ощутил колосалльные размеры современных ПЛ. Когда стоял на верхней палубе в отдельной обечайки Варшавы, смотреть вниз было жутко. Ну а обечайки ЩБ были в полтора раза больше.
Но и самое удивительное, что довелось во время обеденных перерывов дрыхнуть в одной очень странной обечайди метров 2-х в диаметре с внутренними шпангоутами. Потом только я сложил одно к другому. Ну и понял что это была обечайка модели Ясеня.
Ну а до этого момента я даже продукцией завода и не интересовался. Я увлекался историей военного флота и меня в первую очередь интересовали боевые корабли. А кому интересны были ПАРОХОДЫ. :-)
Отец ни когда не упоминал дома о том где он работает и что они создают. Ни разу до 90х он не упоминал даже слово заказ. Только когда я стал покупать литературу по современному флоту, то он ее всю просматривал и давал некоторые комментарии. Но все равно рассказывал мало. И я сильно сейчас жалею, что очень мало узнал от него про историю кораблестроения на ЗЛК. Хотя он посвятил работе на заводе 45 лет. Был ответсдатчиком по электрической части на 56-х и в 50-е из командировок не вылазил с достроечной базы.
Однажды я принес сборник повестей Николая Черкашина в мягком переплете. Там была повесть о гибели К-129. И тут отец подтвердил информацию опереносе секретки от каюты командира в кормовую часть ракетного отсека. Командир К-129 Кобзарь был большого роста и попросил у старшего строителя на Дальзаводе чтобы каюту его "удлинили".
Ну думаю, откуда он и это знает? Оказалось все просто. Ответстдатчиком лодки был его брат, мой дядя. Но тогда он это не уточнил. Да я и не очень сильно спрашивал. Информация полилась рекой, успевай ее только читать и осмысливать... [/I]                                                                    Извиняюсь за длинную цитату,но наверное она к месту.Историк ,пользуясь разными источниками описывает события , и ставя свою ф.и.о. над трудом , берёт на себя достаточную ответственность .Указывая ,естественно,по возможности  :Smile: ,источники информации.

----------


## NASa

simsim: "Все высказанные выше пожелания очень правильны, за исключением двух (а может, и более) моментов.
*Первый момент.* Ну откуда родственники могут в деталях знать подробности боевого пути своего мужа (отца, дедушки)? 

...Ну и какой смысл автору, перелопатившему гору ДОКУМЕНТОВ, спрашивать что-то у родственников..."


Позвольте выразить недоумение по поводу постановки этих вопросов. Вы их формулируете и с собою же дебатируете. В моей теме такие формулировки не задавались, но если они подняты, выскажу своё мнение.

С моей точки зрения, родные могут знать малоизвестные подробности. Автору желательно обращаться к родным, это может оказаться полезным.

Биографию Суворова ли, других ли исторических лиц лучше знают конкретные лица, среди них могут быть писатели, историки, потомки и другие граждане. Зачем Вы поднимаете пустую тему? А вот биографии Героев войны, над которыми надо Вам поработать,  как не были оформлены грамотно, так по сей день и являют собою компиляции без обозначения цитат из трудов предшественников. Литературные источники даны простым списком, из которого не ясно, то ли автор брал в руки эти труды, то ли просто списал их названия. Оформлять ссылки и список литературы учат школьников и студентов при написании рефератов, курсовых, статей и т.д. Если автор очерка не имеет обычных навыков, не придерживается правил, то он выглядит некомпетентным в широком смысле, а его произведения являются несерьёзными, не достойными печати и распространения. В этом случае у любого здравомыслящего человека возникает вопрос: "Кто ему разрешил это неуправляемое писательство? Над ним есть толковые люди или он потихоньку пиратствует в интернете, совершая набеги на временно беззащитные биографии Героев страны? С какой целью? Поиск популярности? Диссертация? Популярная книга и какой-то гонорар?"

Оформляйте тексты грамотно, писатели-биографы - вот суть данной темы, моей темы. То есть на сайте "Герои страны" и во всех иных публикациях применяйте цитирование с кавычками, квадратными скобами, в скобках указание страниц и номера источника; в списке литературы полные названия книг, заглавия папок, их шифр, адрес хранения.

Например, написать в списке литературы "Личное дело" неграмотно, надо указать чьё это дело, когда начато и закончено, шифр, где хранится. Это порядок - и он крайне необходим, если мы, например, будем иметь несколько рассматриваемых личных дел. Объяснение доходчивое?

simsim: "*И второй момент.* А как быть, если тот или иной исторический персонаж действительно совершил в своей жизни неблаговидный поступок?

[I]Или про Л.П.Берию и И.В.Сталина негатив писать можно, а вот про В.Ф.Скобарихина и И.П.Галицкого нельзя? Так выходит? Двойной стандарт?"


А если не исторический "персонаж"? Общеизвестно, что современников может осудить только компетентный и коллегиальный суд. Самосуд запрещён, остался в диких временах. Вот и в отношении исторических ситуаций должны работать ответственные, представительные, грамотные комиссии, но не индивидуальные предприниматели от истории или, скорее, ажиотажа вокруг истории. 

Про то, что можно писать негатив о Б. и С., Ваше утверждение? Недоумение? Уточняйте у тех, кто пишет и сами не следуйте их примеру, если он Вам не нравится.

Поддержка от ALI:
"Историк ,пользуясь разными источниками описывает события , и ставя свою ф.и.о. над трудом , берёт на себя достаточную ответственность .Указывая ,естественно,по возможности ,источники информации". 

Сказанное имеет основание в прошлом. Да, многие исторические статьи были написаны без единой ссылки. Это, можно предположить, объяснялось социально-политическими особенностями ушедшего времени. Сегодня "кое-какое" оформление будет признано безответственным, некорректным не только специалистами, но широким обществом.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=NASa;52652]
Литературные источники даны простым списком, из которого не ясно, то ли автор брал в руки эти труды, то ли просто списал их названия. Оформлять ссылки и список литературы учат школьников и студентов при написании рефератов, курсовых, статей и т.д. Если автор очерка не имеет обычных навыков, не придерживается правил, то он выглядит некомпетентным в широком смысле, а его произведения являются несерьёзными, не достойными печати и распространения. В этом случае у любого здравомыслящего человека возникает вопрос: "Кто ему разрешил это неуправляемое писательство? Над ним есть толковые люди или он потихоньку пиратствует в интернете, совершая набеги на временно беззащитные биографии Героев страны? С какой целью? Поиск популярности? Диссертация? Популярная книга и какой-то гонорар?"

Оформляйте тексты грамотно, писатели-биографы - вот суть данной темы, моей темы. То есть на сайте "Герои страны" и во всех иных публикациях применяйте цитирование с кавычками, квадратными скобами, в скобках указание страниц и номера источника; в списке литературы полные названия книг, заглавия папок, их шифр, адрес хранения.

Например, написать в списке литературы "Личное дело" неграмотно, надо указать чьё это дело, когда начато и закончено, шифр, где хранится. Это порядок - и он крайне необходим, если мы, например, будем иметь несколько рассматриваемых личных дел. Объяснение доходчивое?
[QUOTE]

 Уважаемая NASa
 Ваша мысль вполне понятна.Но позвольте поинтересоватся откель новшество пришло? Или это Ваша личная точка зрения? Вы свежие диссертации науч. сотрудников ведущих институтов на правах рукописи смотрели?...Откуда видно что требования изложенные  выше -реализуются
хотя-бы в списке литературы?
И последний вопрос, для прояснения,если не затруднит ответить.Вы, лично  от чьего имени вносите вышеуказанные поправки??? Если это официос- пожалуйста нормативные документы как говорится в студию...

----------


## NASa

[QUOTE=alexvolf;52658]




> Уважаемая NASa
>  Ваша мысль вполне понятна.Но позвольте поинтересоватся откель новшество пришло? Или это Ваша личная точка зрения? Вы свежие диссертации науч. сотрудников ведущих институтов на правах рукописи смотрели?...Откуда видно что требования изложенные  выше -реализуются
> хотя-бы в списке литературы?
> И последний вопрос, для прояснения,если не затруднит ответить.Вы, лично  от чьего имени вносите вышеуказанные поправки??? Если это официос- пожалуйста нормативные документы как говорится в студию...


Новшество пришло, как можно судить, от первых корректно оформленных работ, сколько веков назад, не могу уточнить.
Мои личные навыки в этом аспекте формировались преподавателями университета, и я была не одинока среди тысяч студентов. 
Даже в свежих диссертациях люди могут порою допускать, скажем, орфографические ошибки, но правила орфографии остаются непоколебимыми.
Я вношу поправки от имени разума. И Вы согласитесь, что прямые и честные действия (в отличие от лукавых извивов) полезнее для всех.
Официальные рекомендации по оформлению статей Вы можете получить в вузовских и др. научных библиотеках, также легко по справке в интернет-сети.

----------


## simsim

Правила, применяемые в отношении НАУЧНЫХ статей, совершенно отличаются от правил, применямых при написании биографий для справочников. В каком справочнике кто-то видел в тексте биографии хоть одну ссылку? С кем из родственников беседовали авторы "Военной энциклопедии", двухтомника "Герои Советского Союза", справочников "Командармы" или "Комкоры"? Где в этих книгах ссылки, кавычки?
Всё это применимо к написании диссертаций или научных статей. Но для справочника указывать в тексте источник - нонсенс... И уже тем более глупость для статьи про Героя не для научного журнала, а для обычного человека (которому до лампочки все эти ссылки, а важна правдивость информации). И автор берёт на себя ответственность за эту информацию.
Недавно меня попросили написать статью про Н.Ф.Гастелло для "Жуковского городского журнала". Созвонился с его сыном (как советует NASA), он передал мне свою книгу про отца. Прочитал, выписал основные вехи. Начал сверять с личным делом Н.Ф.Гастелло и понял, что 30% информации из книги - ошибочны (даты присвоения воинских званий, назначений и пр.). Вот и верь после этого родственникам! Особенно при написании научных трудов...

----------


## Mig

> Я вношу поправки от имени разума. И Вы согласитесь, что прямые и честные действия (в отличие от лукавых извивов) полезнее для всех.


Ура! К нам прибыла новая мессия, которая от "имени разума" всех нас научит жить правильно....
Ну, а если назвать процитированное точно, то это примитивная демагогия, граничащая с графоманством!

----------


## NASa

Двухтомник "Герои Советского Союза" содержит подробные ссылки на литературные источники. 
Авторство в нём принадлежит представительной редакционной комиссии Министерства обороны, что обеспечивает достаточный уровень доверия читателей.

Для обычного человека, действительно, важна правдивость информации. Именно система цитирования и правильного оформления списка литературы защищает его право на достоверную информацию. Предлагать этому человеку бесконтрольно довериться некоему автору произведения, скажем, принять на веру описание событий, которые во времени или в событийном плане не связаны со свидетельством автора, его физическим присутствием при этих событиях - вот нонсенс из нонсенсов! В отношении Героев Великой Отечественной войны и авторов сайта "Герои страны" наблюдается именно такая нелепая ситуация. Если вышел справочник того же стиля оформления, отношение к нему читателей будет, скорее всего, снисходительно-недоверчивым.

Я позволю себе тоже привести пример из жизни. В ноябре 2008 года я обратилась к биографу Героев страны Симонову Андрею Анатольевичу с просьбой помочь в подтверждении правдивости исторической информации. Его ответ был дан в такой определённо уклончивой манере, столь далёкой от желания помогать людям, проясняя для них истину, что недоверие прочно поселилось в моём сознании и лишь усиливалось в последующем общении. Характерно, что человек такого типа упорно защищает действия по старинке – скрывание информации и принижение разумности и законных прав обычных людей.

----------


## NASa

Участник под именем Mig, Вы на протяжении года практикуете в моих темах роль недоброжелателя, не стесняющегося в выражениях. Но ведь я Вас не приглашаю!
Избавьте меня от Вашей навязчивости.

Рецепт прост – не появляйтесь в моих темах, спокойно живите своим разумом.

----------


## alexvolf

> Для обычного человека, действительно, важна правдивость информации. Именно система цитирования и правильного оформления списка литературы защищает его право на достоверную информацию. Предлагать этому человеку бесконтрольно довериться некоему автору произведения, скажем, принять на веру описание событий, которые во времени или в событийном плане не связаны со свидетельством автора, его физическим присутствием при этих событиях - вот нонсенс из нонсенсов! В отношении Героев Великой Отечественной войны и авторов сайта "Герои страны" наблюдается именно такая нелепая ситуация. Если вышел справочник того же стиля оформления, отношение к нему читателей будет, скорее всего, снисходительно-недоверчивым.


Уважаемая NASa
 К сожалению даже в мемуарной литературе (написанной рукой,или под непосредственным контролем участника событий времен ВОВ) порой можно встретить не просто ошибки в описании событий которые касаются самого автора ,но порой заведомо искаженные факты которые касаются  всего исторического пласта.И что с этим делать? 
Пример,достаточно хорошо известный- дополнение к мемуарам Г.К.Жукова сделанное дочерьми Георгия Константиновича- как изволите их воспринимать-как взгляд на события  самого Жукова или как взгляд его дочерей неожиданно обнаруживших потерянные ранее рукописи? Да
ладно -бы если-бы  это было один раз.А то ведь чуть до скандала дело не дошло.Во время остановились в "рукописном творчестве".
Или к примеру взять мемуары А.И.Шахурина "Крылья Победы" -из контекста  мемуаров просто вырваны целые временные пласты реальности,я уж не говорю о книгах Яковлева-где присутствует достаточное количество искаженных фактов.
 Так какому автору следует бесконтрольно  доверять? Тому который выложив в своих опусах(например, Резун-Суворов) целую кучу сносок на ЦАМО и научную и мемуарную литературу исказит не только факты,события но еще дополнит все собственными бредовыми взглядами?

----------


## NASa

> Уважаемая NASa
>  Так какому автору следует бесконтрольно  доверять?[/COLOR] Тому который выложив в своих опусах(например, Резун-Суворов) целую кучу сносок на ЦАМО и научную и мемуарную литературу исказит не только факты,события но еще дополнит все собственными бредовыми взглядами?


Я утверждала и буду настаивать на том, что ни одному автору не следует доверять бесконтрольно. Мерой контроля является система грамотного оформления текстов. При этом вне зависимости от человеческих качества авторов правила призывают их всех к определённому порядку, необходимому для защиты интересов широкого общества, его прав на достоверность информации.

----------


## alexvolf

> Я утверждала и буду настаивать на том, что ни одному автору не следует доверять бесконтрольно. Мерой контроля является система грамотного оформления текстов. При этом вне зависимости от человеческих качества авторов правила призывают их всех к определённому порядку, необходимому для защиты интересов широкого общества, его прав на достоверность информации.


 Это Вы,как-то идеализируете. 
Предположим,завтра купив некую условную интересующую лично меня книгу неизвестного автора и посмотрев что она соответствует предложенной Вами системе (т.е. "грамотно оформленных текстов") я
должен буду доверять этому автору.Вот это уж извините -НОНСЕНС...

----------


## Mig

> Я утверждала и буду настаивать на том, что ни одному автору не следует доверять бесконтрольно. Мерой контроля является система грамотного оформления текстов. При этом вне зависимости от человеческих качества авторов правила призывают их всех к определённому порядку, необходимому для защиты интересов широкого общества, его прав на достоверность информации.


2 NASа:

Вы можете утверждать и настаивать сколь угодно... Инет - он большой, и от лишней пары постов не лопнет... Но навязчивость в письменной форме, боюсь, является симптомом графомании... Хотя, конечно, я не психиатр и не могу ставить диагноз... 

Ответте, pls, четко и однозначно:

1) Что такое "грамотное оформление текстов" и в каких единицах СИ измеряется "мера контроля"? 
2) Что такое "человеческие качества авторов"? Все ли авторы их имеют? Как может "человек" - венец творения природы -  быть "НЕ качественным"?
3) Кто, как и каким образом устанавливает "определенный порядок"? Не те ли, случаем, кто "новый порядок" устанавливал ...цать лет назад?
4) Что такое "широкое общество"? Кошки и собаки в это "общество" входят?
5) Зачем же защищать "широкое общество", если оно действительно "широкое"?

Засим,

----------


## NASa

alexvolf,

согласитесь, что из двух равно неизвестных нам авторов большее доверие заслужит тот, кто оформит свой труд в большей степени грамотно и уважительно в отношении как героев повествования, так и читателей. 
Максимально подробное цитирование, точные и полные ссылки и есть проявление заинтересованности в раскрытии истины, причём читатель приглашается для совместного исследования материала. Он не обязан принимать информацию на веру, но может легко просмотреть указанные страницы, если в тексте есть строгое соответствие факт - страница источника. 
А вот лишённый ссылок текст второго, незадачливого, историка будет восприниматься с недоверием и недоумением. Естественно критическое отношение к работе, в которой что-то намеренно скрывают. Недоумение в отношении автора объяснимо - возможно, он считает многочисленных читателей глупее себя единственного?

----------


## NASa

Mig,
прошу не таить на меня обиду, но на такие списки вопросов отвечать не могу, они не по существу темы и уводят в сторону пустых разговоров.

----------


## Mig

> Mig,
> прошу не таить на меня обиду, но на такие списки вопросов отвечать не могу, они не по существу темы и уводят в сторону пустых разговоров.


Ну, вот!
Я задал КОНКРЕТНЫЕ вопросы по конкретному посту, а мне в ответ пишут, что пост NASa был "не по существу темы и уводит в сторону пустых разговоров...."

Так зачем же NASa пишет "не по существу"? :Confused:

----------


## simsim

> Максимально подробное цитирование, точные и полные ссылки и есть проявление заинтересованности в раскрытии истины, причём читатель приглашается для совместного исследования материала. Он не обязан принимать информацию на веру, но может легко просмотреть указанные страницы, если в тексте есть строгое соответствие факт - страница источника.


Да, занятное заключение... Когда в 2008 году я предложил NASA удостовериться в правдивости написанной мною биографии М.Т.Степанищева по его личному делу, хранящемуся в ЦАМО РФ, то уважаемая NASA попросила меня переслать ей копии этих страниц...
И после этого говорит, что "он (читатель) может ЛЕГКО ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ указанные страницы"... :Smile: 
Так что тогда мешает Вам лично просмотреть личное дело М.Т.Степанищева в ЦАМО РФ, а потом уже укорять меня в ошибочности сведений...
Так и любой читатель... Ну дам я ссылки "ЦАМО РФ, личное дело М.Т.Степанищева, листы 12, 35, 55". Что дальше? Кто из читателей поедет в Подольск смотреть это личное дело? Если даже Вы (родственница и исследователь его биографии) не хотите этого сделать...

----------


## simsim

> Для обычного человека, действительно, важна правдивость информации. Именно система цитирования и правильного оформления списка литературы защищает его право на достоверную информацию. Предлагать этому человеку бесконтрольно довериться некоему автору произведения, скажем, принять на веру описание событий, которые во времени или в событийном плане не связаны со свидетельством автора, его физическим присутствием при этих событиях - вот нонсенс из нонсенсов! В отношении Героев Великой Отечественной войны и авторов сайта "Герои страны" наблюдается именно такая нелепая ситуация. Если вышел справочник того же стиля оформления, отношение к нему читателей будет, скорее всего, снисходительно-недоверчивым.


В августе 2009 года выпустил справочник "Заслуженные испытатели СССР". Тиражом 1.000 экземпляров. Сейчас осталось всего 150 книг. Все остальные уже разошлись. Причём никаких источников и ссылок я там вообще не указывал, т.к. пользовался ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО документами (а не другими книгами). И ничего... Пока что жалоб на грубое искажение фактов не поступало... Только доброжелательные отзывы.
Так что это у Вас отношение будет "снисходительно-недоверчивое", а у того, кто смыслит в этой теме, отношение будет совсем иное... Любой человек, действительно интересующийся авиацией, может только пролистать книгу и уже понять, чего она стоит: переписана она из других книг (тогда ей - грош цена, хоть в ней и будет полно ссылок), или действительно в ней содержится что-то новое (ранее не публиковавшееся и найденное). А дальше читатель сам решит (уже прочитав книгу) - верить автору или нет...
Если бы кто-то в книге о М.Т.Степанищеве написали версию об инсценировке его самоубийства с целью внедрению в нелегальную разведку (такая версия упоминалась Вами на этом форуме), то такого автора просто подняли бы на смех (даже если бы книга была оформлена по всем правилам)... :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Да, занятное заключение... Когда в 2008 году я предложил NASA удостовериться в правдивости написанной мною биографии М.Т.Степанищева по его личному делу, хранящемуся в ЦАМО РФ, то уважаемая NASA попросила меня переслать ей копии этих страниц...
> И после этого говорит, что "он (читатель) может ЛЕГКО ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ указанные страницы"...
> Так что тогда мешает Вам лично просмотреть личное дело М.Т.Степанищева в ЦАМО РФ, а потом уже укорять меня в ошибочности сведений...
> Так и любой читатель... Ну дам я ссылки "ЦАМО РФ, личное дело М.Т.Степанищева, листы 12, 35, 55". Кто из читателей поедет в Подольск смотреть это личное дело? Если даже Вы (родственница и исследователь его биографии) не хотите этого сделать...


Андрей, так "ларчик" просто открывается! NAS просто хочет поруководить, покомандовать... Ей до боли в зубах хочется, чтобы к ней на поклон люди приходили, заискивали перед ней, а она будет "мерой контроля" оценивать "человеческие качества авторов". Ей ни ссылки нужны и ни ЦАМО - ей хочется ВЛАСТИ, хотя бы такой как раньше была у цензоров.

Но как известно, хотеть не вредно... Поэтому NAS и засоряет наш форум своим графоманством и всякой дребеденью.

----------


## NASa

Последние четыре сообщения двух участников - крайне низкого уровня. Оба участника в моём списке игнорирования.

----------


## simsim

Ой, уважаемая NASA, ну Вы и насмешили! :Biggrin: 
Ах, какая страшная кара - попасть в Ваш список игнорирования!.. :Biggrin: 
Вам, кстати, ответ на Вашу кляузу про меня из ЛИИ пришёл? Или Вас саму в ЛИИ тоже включили в список игнорирования? :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Последние четыре сообщения двух участников - крайне низкого уровня. Оба участника в моём списке игнорирования.


Ржунимагу!!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ALI

> Сказанное имеет основание в прошлом. Да, многие исторические статьи были написаны без единой ссылки. Это, можно предположить, объяснялось социально-политическими особенностями ушедшего времени. Сегодня "кое-какое" оформление будет признано безответственным, некорректным не только специалистами, но широким обществом.


Ой не рубИте сгоряча,ды не рубИте....(тоже цытата из воспроизведений текста на музыкальной основе известного исполнителя). А я настаиваю на том ,что почтительность-дело родных и близких,а так же уважающих персонажей описываемых событий .К Вам С Уважением! В наше неушедшее нетревожное время :))))))

----------


## NASa

> А я настаиваю на том ,что почтительность-дело родных и близких,а так же уважающих персонажей описываемых событий .К Вам С Уважением! В наше неушедшее нетревожное время :))))))



Похоже на дружескую руку. Спасибо. Я отвечу Вам подробнее.

Я не открою секрет, если скажу, что многие люди плохо или очень плохо понимают, что такое почитание памяти ушедших незнакомых людей, которые, по существующим сведениям, совершили что-то замечательное, но какое их подвиг имеет отношение к нам ни они не пояснили, ни мы сами не понимаем. То есть знаем, что надо бы почитать (так говорят), но не даётся, ничего в душе не рождается. Что с этим поделаешь? Вот это внутреннее состояние пусть каждый в душе анализирует и тихо ожидает того момента, когда что-то в сознании вскрикнет: "Разве так должно быть?! А справедливость?" Вот с этого момента человек начинает обращаться к другим: "А вы как видите эту ситуацию? Разве мы вместе не должны её исправить?" Вдруг в ответ: "Нам и так хорошо. Ха-ха. Это у вас что-то с нервами". И так далее, читайте всю предшествующую переписку...

Вот какой важный аспект здесь надо выделить: если бы речь шла о предметах нейтральных, это была бы дискуссия о предпочтениях. Но если речь идёт о судьбе, отражённой в документах или воспоминаниях, то она не предмет для досужих пересудов. Военные биографии - не нива для пожинания материальных благ и популярности, они взывают к совести исследователя. Я писала и ещё раз повторю, представьте, что каждую биографию вы даёте на просмотр самому герою. Представьте, что он вам скажет. Скажет, не так и не то, что я говорю, стараясь выдерживать деликатность, а, скорее, крепким мужским словом. Так вот это его отношение светится в эфире, оно не скроется и не даст лжецам, клеветникам и наглецам скрыться. Позорная молва их ожидает. Пока она не развернулась, кто-то деликатно просит: "Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылки. Пришлите, будьте добры, копию документа, где вы прочли об указанных фактах". 

Обращаясь к предшествующей теме, могу сказать, что у меня есть основания считать версию добровольного ухода из жизни Героя лживой и связанной, таким образом, с убийством, спланированным и маскируемым последующим распространением ложной информации, как устно, так и, возможно, в документах. Документов я пока не читала, а два автора, взявших на себя ответственность за сенсацию ( ведь редколлегия Министерства обороны её не оглашала!) решительно отказались представить копию документа или подробную ссылку на источник их измышлений. 

Если биограф имеет факт, он немедленно его докажет. А если он понимает, что пристроился в стан лжецов, пособников убийц, то может постараться скрыть свой выбор и имитировать невинность и даже стремление к исторической правде. Так вот с учётом отсутствия в душе таких авторов совести я несколько трансформирую понятие почтительности: если некто решил зарабатывать деньги на биографиях Героев страны, он не должен их порочить, то есть распространять сомнительную информацию, особенно когда его уже предупредили, и не должен хамить родственникам  Героя.

Надеюсь, что восторжествует правда. Пользуясь данной темой, обращаюсь с просьбой к тем, кто регулярно работает в Подольском архива и хотел бы по-дружески помочь и предоставить мне копию интересующего меня дела. Адресацию можно оформить на Совет ветеранов (укажу полный адрес) и быть спокойным в отношении компенсации расходов.

Добавлю, что предвижу в подготовке к 65-летию Победы новые обращения к военным биографиям,  Чтобы они не стали перетрясанием атрибутов мнимого почитания, чтобы авторы задумались и о почитании, и об ответственности, и о своём имени в будущем, я и открыла продолжение темы о памяти. Пусть она будет хотя бы с проблесками скромной признательности мужественным людям, жестоко обожжённым войною.

----------


## simsim

> Обращаясь к предшествующей теме, могу сказать, что у меня есть основания считать версию добровольного ухода из жизни Героя лживой и связанной, таким образом, с убийством, спланированным и маскируемым последующим распространением ложной информации, как устно, так и, возможно, в документах. Документов я пока не читала, а два автора, взявших на себя ответственность за сенсацию ( ведь редколлегия Министерства обороны её не оглашала!) решительно отказались представить копию документа или подробную ссылку на источник их измышлений.


"Документов я пока не читала", но "у меня есть основания считать"... Гениально!!! :Biggrin: 
Вот Вам и вся беспристрасность подхода родственников к историческим фактам... И побоку документы из ЦАМО РФ, побоку свидетельство Героя Советского Союза Б.В.Бучина... Главное, что родственница так считает...
Причём родная внучка почему-то никаких проблем не видит, а вот NASA... Кстати, исходя из сказанного Вами, у Вас тоже можно потребовать документы, доказывающие Ваше родство с Героем. Или на Вас Ваши же правлила не распространяются?

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Simsim
Я так понимаю,что NASа усердно пытается доказать,что вместо трагического случая с ее родственником-произошло убийство.

Этот момент почему-то  наталкивает на аналогичный случай.В феврале 1941г., выстрелом из револьвера-покончил с жизнью бывший нарком НКАП М.М.Каганович.Его жена Каганович Цицилия Юльевна,в 1956г сумела доказать Хрущеву (не встретив его особого сопротивления),что ее муж Каганович  политическая жертва "кровавого сталинского режима"
получила компенсацию в размере 53тыс.сталинских рублей и квартиру в Москве.Впрочем это как-то случайно пришло  в память и напрямую к уваж. NASa отношения не имеет...

----------


## NASa

Защита справедливости - право любого гражданина вне зависимости от родственных связей.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Подлость ложится чёрной грязью на её авторов:

- если alexvolf лично не подавал револьвер в феврале 1941 года, то на форуме он цинично оскорбляет семью Кагановичей;

- то же самое в отношении simsim. Предъявите форуму копии страниц из ЦАМО и запись интервью. Пока этого нет, не стоит засорять тему своим участием.

----------


## Mig

> ...Предъявите форуму копии страниц из ЦАМО и запись интервью. Пока этого нет, не стоит засорять тему своим участием.


Nas, предъявите уважаемому форуму доказательства того, что вы прямая *родственница* Героя Советского Союза Б.В.Бучина, а не примазавшаяся мелкая мошенница. 
Ну, а потом будем обсуждать, кто кому чего должен....

----------


## alexvolf

> Защита справедливости - право любого гражданина вне зависимости от родственных связей.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Подлость ложится чёрной грязью на её авторов:
> 
> - если alexvolf лично не подавал револьвер в феврале 1941 года, то на форуме он цинично оскорбляет семью Кагановичей;
> 
> - то же самое в отношении simsim. Предъявите форуму копии страниц из ЦАМО и запись интервью. Пока этого нет, не стоит засорять тему своим участием.


 Уважаемая 
Камни бросаете не в мой огород- см.Виталий Рапопорт "Репрессии 41-го года".Уж он-то знавал семью Кагановичей без всякого "цинизма"...

----------


## simsim

> - то же самое в отношении simsim. Предъявите форуму копии страниц из ЦАМО и запись интервью.


Ага, сейчас всё брошу и поеду в ЦАМО РФ копии страниц снимать и на студию побегу копию интервью отписывать... Тем более, непонятно для кого... Внучка М.Т.Степанищева меня об этом не просила, т.к. знает правду и без этого...

----------


## Fencer

Попалась на работе...

----------

